# Drawing Tablet



## DjoeN (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, i don't know if it's the correct place, but it is art related 

I want to buy 2 relative cheap drawing tablets for my kids and was looking into:
Intuos Manga P&T S 

So is this a good choice as step-in drawing tablet for my kids?

I know, my kids can draw descent, the got ProMarkers an Copic Markers (with the special paper) last time for there good points in school and going to the second grade of high school

Now for there christmas i'm looking into drawing tablet for there laptops, cause drawing with a mouse really sux and the do most drawing stuff now on iPad with a stylus and save it in Onedrive so the can access it on there pc

Any feedback or other tablets are welcome, as long as it stays under €100 for each tablet (Shipping not included)


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't have any experience with that tablet in particular, but all of the tablets function similarly, so they should be fine for your kids.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd say the best overall tab would be a tegra note 7 as it is made for use with a special stylus and has android to do stuff in addition to drawing.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I'd say the best overall tab would be a tegra note 7 as it is made for use with a special stylus and has android to do stuff in addition to drawing.


 

But it costs more, and probably isn't as good for drawing on a laptop as a wacom tablet would be with the proper drawing software.


----------



## wangtang32000 (Dec 22, 2014)

wacom's tablets are great (at least all of the ones i used) 

i say go for it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 22, 2014)

Zerousen said:


> But it costs more, and probably isn't as good for drawing on a laptop as a wacom tablet would be with the proper drawing software.


The wacom is the best for drawing  but I was stating the TN7 is better for overall use. But yeah get a wacom tab if drawing is important to ya (I heard the 1 gen Samsung galaxy tabs have wacom and that may be a good option)


----------



## ilman (Dec 22, 2014)

That one should do well, although I fail to see how it differs from my Wacom Bamboo Pen. I suggest buying some of those for your kids since they are entry-level and less expensive than the manga versions. There are many talented artists that just hate working on a drawing tablet, so it's better not to waste extra monry on a device your kids might not use.
Oh, and if your kids have never used such a tablet before, install them a copy of osu. Got used to my tablet with that game in just a couple of days.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Go for the wacom tablet, it will be ideal for them


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2014)

I fancied a new toy so I picked up an old wacom for myself the other week (old enough to have pressure but no angles). I have not quite seen the light like I have with certain other tools and peripherals over the years (it is certainly nothing like http://www.3dconnexion.co.uk/index.php or equivalent video tools) but it is quite enjoyable, if I used freehand select more (I prefer path tools and layer masks for most of the times I would need that) I might care more. Ditto if I actually drew things rather than painted out things with clone/heal brushes -- it is 500 times easier to do pen style movements with a drawing tablet than trying to use a mouse for it all.

Works wonderfully with gimp and inkscape too, though you will do best to learn to configure it all first as it is not one of those working out of the box things and has many settings you might want to play with first (if nothing else then the relative movement vs having the screen mapped to the tablet).


----------



## Tokopimv (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't see the difference between the pen&touch and the manga version, other than the software. but either the software is shit or there is something in the tablet which is less good, considering the price is the same. If you do not have good computer drawing software(Painttool SAI or Photoshop?) I'd say these will be just fine. If you however have acces to better software I'd recommend just getting 2 pen&touch's, just in case the price actually has something to do with the tablet quality.

As for Wacom in general, all products I've used from them have been of very good quality and have lasted me quite a while.


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2014)

Wacom tablets are great, I've had two. One was really small and old (it came with drivers for win 3.1 and win 95  ), and the one I have now is a huge Intuos 3 (a4 wide, so the drawing area is larger than an a4 paper).

The most difficult part is to learn how to draw in one place, and watch another place. But once they get the hang of that, they'll enjoy it a lot I think!



Tokopimv said:


> I don't see the difference between the pen&touch and the manga version, other than the software. but either the software is shit or there is something in the tablet which is less good, considering the price is the same. If you do not have good computer drawing software(Painttool SAI or Photoshop?) I'd say these will be just fine. If you however have acces to better software I'd recommend just getting 2 pen&touch's, just in case the price actually has something to do with the tablet quality.
> 
> As for Wacom in general, all products I've used from them have been of very good quality and have lasted me quite a while.


 
The software isn't shit, but I found it quite hard to use (an older version). There's no difference in the tablets, they just give away the software for free for those interested and have an option for those not interested (companies for example) to not have the manga software.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 23, 2014)

You could also probably try going with like a Wacom Bamboo Create (CTH670) or Wacom Bamboo Capture (CTH470). You might want to ask your kids if they would like having a larger active area or not first though. The Create has a 8.5"x5.4" active area, so it's about a half sheet of paper and the Capture has an active area slightly smaller than the one you are currently looking at.

CTH470: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Bamboo-Capture-Tablet-CTH470/dp/B005HGBEZ2
Price: $65 ---> €42
Active area: 5.8"x3.6"

CTH670: http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-Bamboo-Create-Tablet-CTH670/dp/B005HGBF9W
Price: $130 ---> €84
Active area: 8.5"x5.4"

I personally have a CTH661 which has the same active area as the CTH670 and I've liked mine well enough.


----------



## nando (Dec 23, 2014)

Tokopimv said:


> I don't see the difference between the pen&touch and the manga version, other than the software. but either the software is shit or there is something in the tablet which is less good, considering the price is the same. If you do not have good computer drawing software(Painttool SAI or Photoshop?) I'd say these will be just fine. If you however have acces to better software I'd recommend just getting 2 pen&touch's, just in case the price actually has something to do with the tablet quality.
> 
> As for Wacom in general, all products I've used from them have been of very good quality and have lasted me quite a while.


 


the only difference is the software. the pen and touch comes with sketchbook express and artRage 3. while the manga one comes with the manga software. since he is buying 2 of them, i'd buy one of each and then he can have all the softwares.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 27, 2015)

nando said:


> the only difference is the software. the pen and touch comes with sketchbook express and artRage 3. while the manga one comes with the manga software. since he is buying 2 of them, i'd buy one of each and then he can have all the softwares.


 
If you were buying one, which would you choose?


----------



## nando (Jan 28, 2015)

Bortz said:


> If you were buying one, which would you choose?


 


the one with artrage. but i have little interest in comic book or manga. plus i prefer illustrator for vector art.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 8, 2015)

The intuos small tablets are actually all the same, so if you don't want a specific software then you can buy a cheaper one

edit: and *then* i read the thread and see that someone already said that. gg


----------



## Mike001 (Jun 29, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Ok, i don't know if it's the correct place, but it is art related
> 
> I want to buy 2 relative cheap drawing tablets for my kids and was looking into:
> Intuos Manga P&T S
> ...


You won't be disappointed with the Huion H610 Pro. You can look around at http://www.huiontablet.com/, they have nice products with nice prices. Wacom isn't a bad brand but they are VERY expensive, for a cheaper price than that Intuos Manga, you can get a bigger size. Even though it comes with Manga Studio, that isn't the only drawing software. There are plenty of good free software like Paint Tool SAI.


----------

